# wicked frags mail doesn't work



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone know why wicked frags mail doesn't work? They have some beautiful zoas but, there is no number to phone & the email address doesn't work. Anyone know the owner?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I don't think Dave is doing anything at the moment - he just sold off his DT and I think he's moving or something now.


----------

